
Ask HN: What are your do's and don't with young children and technology - dzhiurgis
I am looking for interesting insights with regards technology and child rearing.<p>One interesting example I&#x27;ve read was in Eric Schmidt book - you really wanna think how you pick their name - whether you want it to be unique or drown among other John Smiths in Google search.<p>Other cool idea was my partner&#x27;s - instead buying a baby cam (which we would use rarely) we just Facetime each other and leave one phone on mute.<p>p.s. our bubs is 5mo old atm.
======
sharemywin
Get rid of youtube while you can.

Roku won't help. Game systems let it in. Maybe you can do something with net
nanny or something like that but do it now before it's too late.

Don't get me wrong there are some decent kids channels on there. But, there's
no easy way to partially lock it down. As far as I can tell the options are
sit and watch kids TV all day or get rid of it.

~~~
dzhiurgis
The only screen time she’s getting now is Facetime with grandparents and some
boring educainment we watch while having diner. No plans for screen time until
much older.

